

ASMR – That pleasurable feeling you can't explain - tomkin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response

======
tomkin
I posted this because I regularly experience ASMR, since I was a child. For
years I would look for a reasonable explanation that I could give to others.
Such a strange phenomenon and possibly the hardest to explain to others.

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm quite interested in this too, although I only heard it given a name
recently.

